# Josie Passed Away



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Josie, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m so sorry to see this. My condolences. I lost my Charlie boy to multiple myeloma-cancer stinks…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Very sorry and sad for you. RIP JOSIE 🌈🐾🐾 #CANCERSUCKS!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry about your sweet Josie.

I hate cancer too.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Josie. Cancer is taking away our precious companions way too often and too soon.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm very sorry about the loss of your beautiful Josie. Take good care.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I’m so sorry for your loss, run free Josie!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Josie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Josie, my thoughts are with you.


Thank you. I miss her so much.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

jennretz said:


> I’m so sorry to see this. My condolences. I lost my Charlie boy to multiple myeloma-cancer stinks…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is so hard especially when it comes so suddenly. I found a large lump on her leg. Made an appointment with the vet last Thursday. She was fine on Saturday. When we got up on Sunday morning, she was disoriented, and could barely stand. Got her to the vet on Monday and confirmed it was bone cancer. By yesterday morning, she could barely walk. I didn't want her in pain any longer.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

cwag said:


> I am so sorry.


Thank you!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

FUReverGolden said:


> Very sorry and sad for you. RIP JOSIE 🌈🐾🐾 #CANCERSUCKS!


Thank you and yes, cancer is evil!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

diane0905 said:


> I’m so sorry about your sweet Josie.
> 
> I hate cancer too.


Thank you.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tahnee GR said:


> I am so very sorry.


Thank you.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

FurdogDad said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Josie.


Thank you.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ffcmm said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss, run free Josie!


Thank you.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Genevieve's mom said:


> So sorry for the loss of your sweet Josie. Cancer is taking away our precious companions way too often and too soon.


Thank you.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

michaeldwilson said:


> I'm very sorry about the loss of your beautiful Josie. Take good care.


Thank you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Josie. I lost my last dog because of bone cancer. Hugs to you....


----------



## sszielen (Jul 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your Josie. Cancer is the WORST. 

Godspeed, dear Josie.

Sending warm thoughts for comfort.


----------



## Jasmine's mom (Apr 3, 2021)

abradshaw71 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on here much in the past few years, but just letting everyone know that my girl, Josie, passed away this morning (3/9/2022) at the age of 11. She was diagnosed with bone cancer on Monday. She lived a wonderful, spoiled, active, happy life, but my heart is broken. She will be loved and missed forever.


Oh I am so sorry !! I absolutely feel your pain. We lost our 7 year old precious Jasmine ❤ last Easter after lymphoma showed up in her armpits as a lump. She endured 8 Months of chemo which I would never do again for lymphoma … but we just couldn’t let her go. 
Three months after her death, I was starving for that golden love that only goldens can give . God granted me a huge miracle. We now have a puppy, Elsa- Who is a distant relative of Jasmine.
But, time is the best healer of that intense pain you feel right now. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Rest in peace Josie. Knowing people love and miss you instills comfort and hope in us all. You did your job here and left your mark on life.
Sorry for your loss abradshaw, losing a dog leaves an indelible mark on our lives.


----------



## NMcCarthy (Feb 22, 2019)

abradshaw71 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on here much in the past few years, but just letting everyone know that my girl, Josie, passed away this morning (3/9/2022) at the age of 11. She was diagnosed with bone cancer on Monday. She lived a wonderful, spoiled, active, happy life, but my heart is broken. She will be loved and missed forever.


Deeply sorry to hear of your sweet girl, Josie, passing. I know first hand how difficult it is...I lost my Madi girl 2.5 years ago. My thoughts and prayers to mend your heart a bit.


----------



## cpkemp (11 mo ago)

abradshaw71 said:


> It is so hard especially when it comes so suddenly. I found a large lump on her leg. Made an appointment with the vet last Thursday. She was fine on Saturday. When we got up on Sunday morning, she was disoriented, and could barely stand. Got her to the vet on Monday and confirmed it was bone cancer. By yesterday morning, she could barely walk. I didn't want her in pain any longer.


That is the hardest and kindest thing that we can do for our furry friends. I feel for you.


----------



## Mozie (Jan 11, 2022)

I am sorry. It’s hard when our fur babies go away. You are in my thoughts.


----------

